# Glass blocks and vynil windows



## Raymond E (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it OK to install my vynil window by inserting screws at the top and 
bottom instead of using the the two pre-drilled screw holes at the sides? 

I am replacing an old basement window with a new "hopper" window with a column of glass blocks on both sides. My original plan was to anchor the window to 1" X 4" lumber between the window frame and the glass blocks. After I got my window, I realized that window frame and the slim-line glass blocks are the same thickness and that I would have a more aesthetic look if I could eliminate the 1" X 4" and apply the glass block cement directly to the sides of the window frame. Would I be making any structural compromise by doing so?


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 18, 2007)

You need to make sure the window frame is plumb, square and level. This is easiest accomplished by mounting through the sides. It is possible to mount top and bottom and still have a nice finish. You will need to use shims to "set" the window in it's final position. Then use the screws to mount it up. After the screws are in place, recheck for plumb, level and square AND raise and shut, lock the window. Mix some stiff mortar mix and stuff it in close to, but not against the shims, after the mortar cures, remove the shims and fill in the voids where the shims were.


----------



## Raymond E (Jul 24, 2007)

Square Eye said:


> You need to make sure the window frame is plumb, square and level. This is easiest accomplished by mounting through the sides. It is possible to mount top and bottom and still have a nice finish. You will need to use shims to "set" the window in it's final position. Then use the screws to mount it up. After the screws are in place, recheck for plumb, level and square AND raise and shut, lock the window. Mix some stiff mortar mix and stuff it in close to, but not against the shims, after the mortar cures, remove the shims and fill in the voids where the shims were.




Thank you Square Eye for the pointers re. plumbing, leveling and squaring the window. I will certainly make use of your technique.

Question:
Will the white glass block mortar adhere to the vynil frame of the window or will it separate from it when it hardens?


----------



## Raymond E (Jul 24, 2007)

FHI Decks & Windows said:


> Most vinyl windows have vents in the bottom to allow water to escape.  If you screw through the bottom chamber water could leak into your frame area before it hits the vents.  You might want to pan flash the opening.
> 
> BTW, you will void your warranty.




Great point FHI Decks and Windows!!! I guess it would help if I applied some caulk to 2 of the supplied screw hole covers and place then over the holes I would be drilling at the botton. In general, what do you think about installing the glass blocks directly to the sides of the vynil frame, (with just the glass block mortar)?
A "glass-block dryer vent" will be installed in place of one of the glass blocks.


----------

